# California Refile Applications



## CAPLS (Jan 20, 2011)

All California Applicants,

If you were not successful in October 2010 and did not notice the web link on your Fail notice directing you to the Board's Refile Applications, here is the link again:

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/4-11_refile_notices.shtml

We want to be sure that everyone is aware of the location for these notices.

Thank you


----------



## cowboy (Jan 20, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> All California Applicants,
> If you were not successful in October 2010 and did not notice the web link on your Fail notice directing you to the Board's Refile Applications, here is the link again:
> 
> http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/4-11_refile_notices.shtml
> ...


Ric,

I already sent my refile application with the fail notice I got from the Board. Is this the additional form that I have to send to the board?

Thanks,


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 20, 2011)

cowboy said:


> CAPLS said:
> 
> 
> > All California Applicants,
> ...




I doubt it you have to send it in twice. Some , like myself, never received a courtesy letter stating fail/pass. I had to go online and check.


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 20, 2011)

NorCalEng said:


> cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > CAPLS said:
> ...


Cowboy, sounds like you already sent in the required refile application. The Summary Sheet produced as a result of the NCEES registration process is requested to be included. If you didn't originally, just send it in by mail, fax or email if you want. The Board required it for the initial administration last year as verification of registration. Now we like it primarily because it helps us verify that the applicant registered for the correct exam(s).

NorCalEng - send me an email at [email protected] and I will resolve your issue about receiving the proper notice.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 20, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> All California Applicants,
> If you were not successful in October 2010 and did not notice the web link on your Fail notice directing you to the Board's Refile Applications, here is the link again:
> 
> http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/4-11_refile_notices.shtml
> ...



CAPLS, I am really lost now. I looked carefully on my Fail Notice and I see nothing on there directing us to the Board's Refile Applications, per your link. In fact, my notice states that the Failure Notice itself is to serve as the Refile Application. And that's what I did - I mailed in my Failure Letter along with my check, as my Refile Application. Do I also need to fill out the form you linked us to?


----------



## CAPLS (Jan 21, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> CAPLS said:
> 
> 
> > All California Applicants,
> ...


Based on your response, I'm guessing that you are referring to a Fail notice for the State (Civil) exams that was mailed out and I was referring to the Fail notice for one of the national exams that were available through your NCEES registration. Call me tomorrow at 916-263-2271 and we can talk in more clarity.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 21, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> NorCalEng said:
> 
> 
> > cowboy said:
> ...


Thank you CAPLS!

I understand now that the NCEES summary sheet is required no matter which exam I'm taking. I initially thought this is required for those who are retaking civil 8 hrs.

Thanks for explanation! you have been very helpful in this blog.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 23, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > CAPLS said:
> ...



Thanks Ric. I did call but I got your voice mail. I left a message. Perhaps you were not working on Friday (I myself am on furlough).

Again, I am still confused. Sorry, I am not getting this. Yes, I am referring to the fail notice from the state because I thought that's what we were discussing in this thread (per the thread title) and because it was my understanding that the only exam results actually mailed were sent by the state and that our federal/national results were provided to us only through the NCEES website. This is the first I am hearing that federal results were mailed. ? I only received my 8 hour (civil transpo) results on the NCEES website, I was not mailed anything.

Well, it's past the deadline so I hope I re-applied properly. I used the re-file application provided to me by the state along with my failure notice (I passed survey, failed seismic). The re-file form I received looks a lot like the re-file form you linked us to in post number one of this thread but a little different. I did not receive anything in the mail that linked me to a re-file application. My failure notice form said that it, itself, would serve as my re-file application. I filled it out and returned it with my check, per the directions.

Then, a few days later, I went to register with NCEES for the 8 hour and Seismic. At the end of the registration process I was provided a summary sheet which told me to include that summary sheet with my re-file application. Doh! This was a little frustrating because the re-file application form from the state clearly stated that only the one-page re-file application was required. Since I had already mailed in my one-page refile application and check, I took your advice and faxed in my summary sheet separately.

I truly hope that I re-filed correctly. I trust that I don't need to fill out the form you linked us to in post #1 since I already filled out a very similarly form sent to me with my failure notice. Did I re-file correctly?

Thanks!


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont understand why the refile costs the same amount as taking the exam the first time, especially since it includes your first quarter of license fees. Shouldn't it be about $15 cheaper?


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 26, 2011)

navyasw02 said:


> I dont understand why the refile costs the same amount as taking the exam the first time, especially since it includes your first quarter of license fees. Shouldn't it be about $15 cheaper?



Be glad they havent increased the fee like everything else in this state. :Banane35:


----------



## NorCalEng (Jan 26, 2011)

CAPLS said:


> NorCalEng said:
> 
> 
> > cowboy said:
> ...








Thats ok sir. I no longer need it. Thank you though. :wanker:


----------



## markymarkCE (Jun 12, 2011)

CAPLS - I didn't pass the April 2011 8 hr Civil-Construction. I know that previous exams allowed you up to 24 months to refile (without having to go through the new applicant process). Is that still the time frame? I don't know if my schedule will allow me enough time to study for the October 2011 exam. Thanks in advance.


----------

